# How many tomato seeds in gram?



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

For that matter, how many bush bean seeds are in an ounce? What about corn? Or eggplant? Or peppers? I've done a bit of searching but haven't found a "definitive" or any other kind of list. I'm not looking for complete precision; I understand the need for ranges. But how can you compare prices when vendors sell in different measurements? Surely someone else has done the research...I hope!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I would check out the Johnny's catalogue. 

Tomato seeds they say vary in size from 6,875-15,625 per ounce. You can do the math to get it to grams.

For bush beans they say average 175 seeds per two ounces.

I didn't see that info on their website, only in the paper catalogue. Might be there and I didn't see it, though, if you want to recheck.

Jennifer


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

totally tomatoes 2009 states that tomato seed can range from 8000-10,000 seeds per ounce. they go on to state that cherry tomatoes can have 12,000 seeds per ounce.
they break it down to state that 1/32 oz. of tomato seed contains @ 250 seeds and for cherry tomatoes, 1/32 oz. contains @ 375 seeds.


1 ounce = 28.349523125 grams.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks! I've been muddling through and will continue to do so; of course, I'll spreadsheet my results. (You should see the slick seed starting workbook I've developed; change your frost dates and VIOLA!) But I was hoping some obscure University or very meticulous individual had _somewhere_ posted a table of average vegetable seed weights...


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

If you ordered from a catalog the information should be provided. The size of seeds varies too much to have an absolute answer.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i imagine the averages change from one type to another.

share your spreadsheet!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

jung catalog 2009

sweet corn
1 lb. has @ 1800-3000 seeds (average 2500 for su/se types and 3000 for s/h2 types)


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Beans, per pound: 1,400
Corn, per pound: 3,000
Eggplant, per ounce: 6,000
Peppers, per ounce: 4,000
Tomatoes, per ounce: 8,750

Those average figures are from the SSE public catalog.

Martin


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks, Martin. I don't have that catalog and it doesn't seem to be online. So I went to ask.com and, well, asked.
http://www.seedsofchange.com/market_growers/bulk_seed_count_chart.pdf
http://www.weekendgardener.net/2008/12/how-many-seeds-per-ounce-or-gram.htm


----------

